# Project 16v - 2.1 cams jenvey... fuel/management help



## DRVRFWND (Mar 9, 2003)

Been doing a bunch of reading lately...

i have my MK1 Golf, im putting together the motor for it.

I have a bored out 2.1 16v motor with schrick 268 cams

also have the Jenvey ITB set up. I was wondering what type of injectors 

to go with and what can i use for management (1.Reliable 2.Power)?

i don't have much experience with the ITB's as i was running this set up on CIS basic with a knock box

any and all help would be apriciated

shooting for a reliable 180WHP street/track... that's it.

Vic.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

I run Lugtronic on my ITB 20v. I am using obnoxiously large injectors for setup but any high impedance injector will work.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Lugtronic or Megasquirt would well with that system. My preference largely due to price and the fact that MS3 makes unmatched power is a Megasquirt 3/3X system, especially now that a 2 channel software tunable add on knock module is available.

30#/hr high impedance injectors will be sufficient for your power goal.


----------



## DRVRFWND (Mar 9, 2003)

Prof315 said:


> Lugtronic or Megasquirt would well with that system. My preference largely due to price and the fact that MS3 makes unmatched power is a Megasquirt 3/3X system, especially now that a 2 channel software tunable add on knock module is available.
> 
> 30#/hr high impedance injectors will be sufficient for your power goal.



A friend of mine donated a MS for my project.... but

it's 

MS1 V2.2 
MSv30 chip

i was wondering if this is ok? or should i just give it back to him? also all he gave me is the main computer, the wiring harness and connnectors are were burned up in a 16v turbo car the unit was being used in.


Vic.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

It'll work............. But honestly for ITBs an MS2 or at least an MS1 on a V3.0 or 3.57 board would work better and give you some growing room for the future. And by that I mean ignition upgrades to waste spark or even wasted COP with the addition of a crankshaft trigger wheel and crank sensor. Plus MS2 extra firmware has a pretty good ITB mode for load measurement, very nice throttle response when dialed in.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

Prof315 said:


> It'll work............. But honestly for ITBs an MS2 or at least an MS1 on a V3.0 or 3.57 board would work better and give you some growing room for the future.


this :thumbup: if youre running MS in an ITBd car it seems MS2 would be a good minimum.

but, theres no question what he gave you _will_ work... it just wont be as nice as the MS2 would be as a starting point. you could always take what he gave you and upgrade later though :thumbup:


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

I ran my 16v on bike throttles years ago on ms1 v2.2. It ran decently on speed density, but probably would have done better using alpha-n. It will def get you going and you can still tune it to run really well. You just won't have the options that ms2/3 offer, but you can always upgrade the ecu down the road when you have the money :thumbup:


----------



## murph81 (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm using a DTA S40 on my Mk1 with Jenveys on an ABF with a zeitronix lambda controller.


----------



## DRVRFWND (Mar 9, 2003)

murph81 said:


> I'm using a DTA S40 on my Mk1 with Jenveys on an ABF with a zeitronix lambda controller.


 

how do you like this set up? 

Vic.


----------



## murph81 (Sep 5, 2011)

Its only barely running on a base map, joping to get it mapped properly soon, I'll throw up a video when its done! 

Build thread here. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5648739-My-Lhd-Mk1-Gti-Abf-Jenveys


----------



## peteA4 (Apr 1, 2003)

Vic,

I ran a Electromotive TEC2 in my bug for about 5yrs. Very happy with it, made power and with EFI it was very drivable on the street with a wild cam.

Had it running right away with the wizard, and then i used the self learn tools after i inputed my desired AF in the RPM/MAP charts.

2332cc, 8V, 53mm TB's from a '70's Hilborn Hemi, 190HP - @ wheels

If you want to stick with the MS, i can refer you to a friend that is a guru on them.

If you have any questions, i'll be back in town on Dec 21st.

Datalog:










VE table:










ADV table:





























later,
Pete


----------

